# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  وباالوالدين احسانا

## محمد احمد حسن

*لبر  بالوالدين معناه  طاعتهما وإظهار الحب والاحترام لهما ، ومساعدتها  بكل       وسيلة ممكنة  بالجهد والمال ، والحديث معهما بكل أدب وتقدير ،  والإنصات  إليهما       عندما يتحدثان ، وعدم التضجر وإظهار الضيق منهما .
               وقد دعا الإسلام إلى البر بالوالدين والإحسان إليهما ، فقال تعالى :      
                                  "            وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ   تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ       وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا   يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ       أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ   تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ  تَنْهَرْهُمَا      وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً   كَرِيمًا (23)وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا  جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ      الرَّحْمَةِ   وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا  رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا       (24)        "                      (الإسراء 23 ، 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*ويعتبر   الإسلام البر بالآباء من أفضل أنواع الطاعات التي يتقرب بها  المسلم إلى        الله تعالى ، لأن الوالدين هما سبب وجود الأبناء في الحياة  وهما سبب   سعادتهم ،      فقد سهرت الأم في تربية أبنائها ورعايتهم ، وكم  قضت  ليالي  طويلة تقوم على رعاية      طفلها الصغير الذي لا يملك من أمره   شيئًا ، وقد  شقي الأب في الحياة لكسب الرزق      وجمع المال من أجل إطعام   الأبناء  وكسوتهم وتعليمهم ومساعدتهم على تحقيق أحلامهم      ، لذا نلاحظ  أن  الله  تعالى جعل طاعة الوالدين بعد الإيمان به فقال       :                                 "            وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ  إِلاَّ  إِيَّاهُ       وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ  عِندَكَ  الْكِبَرَ       أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل  لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ  وَلاَ  تَنْهَرْهُمَا      وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً  كَرِيمًا (23)"                (الإسراء :23)


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وبلغت    وصية الله سبحانه وتعالى بالوالدين أنه أمر الأبناء بالتعامل معهما         بالإحسان والمعروف حتى ولو كانا مشركين ، فقال تعالى :                 "              وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلى أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ   عِلْمٌ  فَلَا      تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا  مَعْرُوفًا   وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ      أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ   فَأُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ      تَعْمَلُونَ (15)"                 (لقمان : 15)


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
·          حقوق الوالدين :  
                        إذا كان من الطبيعي أن يشكر الإنسان من يساعده   ويقدم له يد المساعدة ،  فإن      الوالدين هما أحق الناس بالشكر والتقدير ،   لكثرة ما قدما من عطاء  وتفانى وحب      لأولادهما دون إنتظار مقابل ،   وأعظم سعادتهما أن يشاهدا  أبناءهما في أحسن حال      وأعظم مكانة 

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*هذه التضحيات العظيمة التي يقدمها الآباء لابد أن يقابلها حقوق من الأبناء ومن      هذه الحقوق التي وردت في القرآن الكريم :  
                       1-     الطاعة لهما            و       تلبية أوامرهما .     
               2-     التواضع لهما ومعاملتهما برفق ولين .
               3-     خفض الصوت عند الحديث معهما .
               4-     استعمال أعذب الكلمات وأجملها عند الحديث معهما .
               5-     إحسان التعامل معهما وهما في مرحلة الشيخوخة وعدم إظهار الضيق من طلباتهما ولو      كانت كثيرة ومتكررة .
                    6-                الدعاء      لهما بالرحمة والغفران .  


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*أحق الناس بحسن الصحبة :  
                            أن أعظم صحبة للإنسان هي صحبة   الوالدين ، وهى صحبة يرضى بها الإنسان  ربه ويرجو      بها حسن الثواب في   الآخرة ، ومعنى الصحبة ، هو أن يحاول  الإنسان أن يرد الجميل      لوالديه  ،  ويعمل على رعايتهما ، وبخاصة إذا  كبرا في السن واحتاجا إلى العون        والرعاية .
          وجاء في الحديث أن رجلا جاء إلى رسول الله          -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     ،
                فقال : يا رسول الله من أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي ؟
               قال : أمك .
               قال : ثم من ؟  
               قال : أمك .  
               قال : ثم من ؟
               قال : أمك .
               قال : ثم من ؟
               قال : أبوك .    (رواه البخارى ومسلم)  
          وقال       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     : "إن الله   يوصيكم بأمهاتكم (ثلاثا) إن الله يوصيكم بالأقرب فالأقرب "  (سنن       ابن  ماجة – كتاب الأدب – باب بر الوالدين) .


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*بر الوالدين قبل الجهاد : 
                     حرص الإسلام على إكرام الوالدين ورعايتهما ، وجعل ذلك   جهادًا يعادل الجهاد في      سبيل الله ، فلا يخرج أحد إلى القتال            وأبواه       أو أحدهما يحتاج إلى عونه .
          - أتى رجل إلى رسول الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     يبايعه   على الجهاد والقتال ، فسأله النبي       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     هل من   والديك أحد ؟ قال الرجل : كلاهما حي يا رسول الله ، قال       -صلى الله   عليه و سلم-     : ارجع إلى والديك وأحسن صحبتهما .   (البخارى 3004 ،   ومسلم 2549)                          
          - وفى رواية ثانية أن رجلاً من اليمن هاجر إلى النبي       -صلى   الله عليه و سلم-     يستأذنه في الجهاد ، فقال       -صلى الله عليه و   سلم-     : هل لك أحد باليمن ؟ قال : أبواي ، قال : أذنا لك ؟ قال : لا .       
               قال : فارجع إليهما ، فاستأذنهما ، فإن أذنا لك فجاهد والإ فبرهما      
               (رواه أبو داود 2530) .

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*      بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما :
                       لا ينتهي البر بالوالدين بموتهما أو بموت أحدهما ،  بل  يستمر إلى ما بعد الموت ،      فقد روى إن رجلاً جاء إلى رسول الله         -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     فقال :            
                يا رسول الله هل بقى من بر أبوي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما ؟   قال : نعم  الصلاة      عليهما ، والإستغفار لهما وإنفاذ عهدهما من  بعدهما  ، وصلة  الرحم التي لا توصل      إلا بهما ، وإكرام صديقهما  (مسند  أحمد  3/497)  
                وفى الحديث حث على بر الوالدين في حياتهما وما بعدها ،   ويكون ذلك  بالاستغفار      لهما ، والوفاء بالعهود والمواثيق التي عقداها   في حياتهما  وإكرام أصدقائهما      وصلة أرحامهما

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*بر الوالدين ولو كانا غير مسلمين :  
                      الأباء هم الأباء مهما اختلفت ديانتهم عن دين   أبنائهم يشعرون بالحب  والمودة      تجاة أبنائهم ، وتربطهم بهم علاقة الدم   التي لا يمكن أن تضيع ،  وفى الوقت الذي      حرص فيه على الإلتزام  بالدين  الحق دعا إلى بر  الوالدين غير المسلمين وعدم      عقوقهما ما داما  لم  يطلبا من أبنائهم ترك  الإسلام      أو معصية الله تعالىكما جاء في الآية الكريمة :
وَإِن  جَاهَدَاكَ عَلى أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ   فَلَا       تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي الدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفًا   وَاتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ  مَنْ      أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ   فَأُنَبِّئُكُم  بِمَا كُنتُمْ      تَعْمَلُونَ (15)                 (لقمان : 


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وقد طلب الرسول       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     من أصحابه البر بآبائهم غير المسلمين:            
          تقول أسماء بنت أبى بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه : قدمت على أمي وهى   مشركة في عهد      رسول       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-     فاستفتيت رسول   الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-         قلت : قدمت على أمي وهى مشركة ،   أفأصلها ؟   قال : نعم : صِلى أمك .           البخارى 5979 ، مسلم 1


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*أحاديث في الترغيب في بر الوالدين والترهيب من عقوقهما :      
                     - قال رسول الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-: "رضا      الله في رضا الوالد وسخط الله في سخط الوالد "     
               (الترمذى :1899)
          -       قال رسول الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-:"      ألا   أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر"      ، قلنا :       "بلى      يا رسول الله         "،      قال  رسول الله :"      إن الله حرم عليكم عقوق الأمهات ، ووأد   البنات       "(البخارى:3677


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* صور من البر : 
                     ضرب لنا صحابة رسول الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-        والسلف الصالح أروع الأمثلة في البر بالوالدين والإحسان إليهما ،  ومن   ذلك ما      يروى من أن "أسامة بن زيد" كان له نخل بالمدينة ، وكانت   النخلة  تبلغ نحو ألف      دينار ، وفى أحد الأيام اشتهت أمه الجمار ، وهو   الجزء  الرطب في قلب النخلة ،      فقطع نخلة مثمرة ليطعمها جمارها ،  فلما  سئل في  ذلك قال : ليس شيء من الدنيا      تطلبه أمي أقدر عليه إلا  فعلته .
               وكان "على بن الحسين" كثير البر بأمه ، ومع ذلك لم يكن يأكل معهما في إناء      واحد،
               فسئل : إنك من أبر الناس بأمك ، ولا نراك تأكل معها ؟!
               فقال : أخاف أن تسبق يدي إلى ما سبقت إليه عينها ، فأكون قد عققتها .
                ويحكى أن إحدى الأمهات طلبت من   ابنها في إحدى الليالي أن يسقيها ،  فقام ليحضر      الماء ، وعندما عاد   وجدها قد نامت ، فخشى أن يذهب فتستيقظ  ولا تجده ، وكره أن      يوقظها من   نومها ، فظل قائمًا يحمل الماء حتى  الصباح .


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* صور من البر : 
                     ضرب لنا صحابة رسول الله       -صلى الله عليه و سلم-        والسلف الصالح أروع الأمثلة في البر بالوالدين والإحسان إليهما ،  ومن   ذلك ما      يروى من أن "أسامة بن زيد" كان له نخل بالمدينة ، وكانت   النخلة  تبلغ نحو ألف      دينار ، وفى أحد الأيام اشتهت أمه الجمار ، وهو   الجزء  الرطب في قلب النخلة ،      فقطع نخلة مثمرة ليطعمها جمارها ،  فلما  سئل في  ذلك قال : ليس شيء من الدنيا      تطلبه أمي أقدر عليه إلا  فعلته .
               وكان "على بن الحسين" كثير البر بأمه ، ومع ذلك لم يكن يأكل معهما في إناء      واحد،
               فسئل : إنك من أبر الناس بأمك ، ولا نراك تأكل معها ؟!
               فقال : أخاف أن تسبق يدي إلى ما سبقت إليه عينها ، فأكون قد عققتها .
                ويحكى أن إحدى الأمهات طلبت من   ابنها في إحدى الليالي أن يسقيها ،  فقام ليحضر      الماء ، وعندما عاد   وجدها قد نامت ، فخشى أن يذهب فتستيقظ  ولا تجده ، وكره أن      يوقظها من   نومها ، فظل قائمًا يحمل الماء حتى  الصباح 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر يا حبيب
بر الوالدين حسنتة لاتحتاج لوقت
                        	*

----------

